# Renovating a Small Computer Lab



## imbond (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am upgrading a computer lab, which contains around 8 computers with 120 users, 1 printer, and 1 scanner.

In the past we have been using server 2003 with xp.

Now, I want to use server 2008 r2 with windows 7. It would be awesome if I could use the Remote Desktop Services/Terminal Services.

Clients will usually be used for: browsing, printing/scanning, video chatting, office 2010, and possibly photoshop and some other multimedia software.

This is how I want it set up.

The server will contain all the profiles, saved data, and applications.
The client computers' log-on screens will lead the users directly to their personal profile. I would also like to give everyone limited amount of space.

All the client computers can use the printer and scanner.

My server is an AMD Athlon dual core 2.5 Ghz x64 with 4 gigs of ram.

How do I do this? what windows 7 version do I use? Since this is all in a LAN through a ethernet, it should be pretty fast right. I really don't want any lag.


If this is impossible, please recommend something reasonable or better.

Thanks,
Prabhat


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd recommend having the applications client side, and just setting up roaming profiles. Then you can map your printers, shares, etc through group policy. Storage quotas are easy to manage. That way most of the processing is done on the clients rather than the server. Otherwise, I would recommend upgrading your server.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Terminal services will do this, but it generally takes more than one server to do it. There are other apps like Citrix, but they are pretty expensive to implement. If you would really want to go whole hog you could do TS or Citrix using thin clients....no more desktop computers...YEA.


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Rockn said:


> Terminal services will do this, but it generally takes more than one server to do it. There are other apps like Citrix, but they are pretty expensive to implement. If you would really want to go whole hog you could do TS or Citrix using thin clients....no more desktop computers...YEA.


To add to this, check out www.dealextreme.com for thin clients. They have some as cheap as $40 (yes... really). The nicer ones have multiple USB ports, gigabit ethernet, and even Wifi.


----------

